# Requesting a Birth Certificate from Portugal



## Manie8 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi, I lost my parents recently and I was looking to get my dads birth certificate to process a few things. 

The closest consulate is countries away, and I have no other options at the moment. 

Is there another way for it to be requested online?? 

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------

